# General > AquaTalk >  Pond Liner

## Franz

Dear all,

anyone knows where to buy "Pond Liner" in Singapore? Those flexible polymer type.

Thanks!

----------


## learner

Heng Boon Seng Construction Private Limited
http://www.hbsc.com.sg/pondliner.asp


They have Firestone Pondliner. Very friendly chaps too. Give them a call.

----------

